# Do industries do this commonly when buying old locos?



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I am thinking of re building part of my lay out as some type of industry that uses two locos to move rolling stock around within it. Is it common for a factory etc. to buy a used loco and just blackout the road-name and paint theirs over the top? I now that I have seen grain elevators were they just bought the loco and left it as was. I want to make the locos on that site look like they are part of it.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm no RR historian, but your suggestion sounds entirely logical to me.

TJ


----------



## jbsmith966 (Jun 19, 2010)

Steel Mills, Mining companies and Logging companies have been known to do that.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Check out Larry's Truck and Electric...that's where most of them get their locos...

http://www.scalerailsonline.com/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=1236


----------



## Rich_Trains (May 23, 2010)

A lot of years ago I was sent to Ford's Rouge River plant in Dearborn to work on a software problem we were having. Rouge River is the size of a small town taking over 1 square mile. The plant was totally vertically intergrated; the ore ships, and scrap metal, fed the plant and eventually shiny brand new Fords came off the assembly line.

The plant had it's own rail road with 100 miles of track. At night you could see hoppers full of molten steel, still in flames, on the way to where the steel was cooled and rolled.

Unfortunately I wasn't into trains very much at the time so didn't pay attention to the details of their locomotves, cars, and markings. All I knew is they looked big, and the sight of hoppers rolling along with flames shooting out was awesome.

I think the plant has been decommissioned. 

Rich


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Tkruger, that's an interesting question! I don't know the answer, but that won't preclude me from saying something as if I did. *L*
Moving a locomotive around, even inside your plant, falls under DOT regulation---lots of rules and paperwork. Only a company large enough to devote the resources to the legal issues would have their own locomotive. The rest would simply pay the regional railroad to provide the switcher and crew. That, however, does not preclude an old locomotive being used for that purpose when it's no longer viable for the main line. Here in Louisville, General Electric has a 1000-acre appliance-manufacturing facility that has it's own railyard and switcher, but I don't know of any other place in town that has it's own.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

AUUUGGHHH!
It is true but for the life of me, I can't remember where I saw the picture. It may possibly of been a very small railway company.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

What pic, T-Man? You don't mean the one with the steamers at the wire company, do you? Huge junkyard-looking place with a factory in the background and a couple of old steamers?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Reck & T-Man,

This link and pics ???

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3658


TJ


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

T-Man said:


> AUUUGGHHH!
> It is true but for the life of me, I can't remember where I saw the picture. It may possibly of been a very small railway company.


Like New England Southern in Concord?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I.M.T.T. owns this one and a few more in the Bayonne, NJ plant and they left the name on it and didn't even bother changing it.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

TJ,

That's the one I was thinking of!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Yes, I remember the tire now.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

That IS a very nice tire. *L*

By the way...since we're on the subject of tires...I wonder how much a full set of tires would cost for something like an old Berkshire undergoing restoration?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I started a Jersey decor and now I collect tires for the layout.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

That would be the quintessential Jersey objet d'art!


----------



## dozer (Jan 2, 2010)

tkruger said:


> I am thinking of re building part of my lay out as some type of industry that uses two locos to move rolling stock around within it. Is it common for a factory etc. to buy a used loco and just blackout the road-name and paint theirs over the top? I now that I have seen grain elevators were they just bought the loco and left it as was. I want to make the locos on that site look like they are part of it.


 Absolutely they do! Here's a pic of an SD9 that Portland & Western uses to shuffle cars around. They never even put their logo on it. I see it used all day everyday. They say it's their workhorse. They also have 2 ex ATSF GP38's that they never repainted that they use. 
http://www.brian894x4.com/images/WGRR04.jpg


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

T-Man said:


> Yes, I remember the tire now.


I am going to stop and get that old 1949 Ford tire for you.


----------

